# Nyla playing



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here's a short video of little bald Nyla playing with Tate, one of my former fosters. She's a total maniac!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

aww cutie :smile: she's so BOUNCY! haha definitely a maniac!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, she is bouncy bouncy bouncy. And it's so cute how they all go back to their pillows.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Man, she is bouncy bouncy bouncy. And it's so cute how they all go back to their pillows.


Haha I thought that too - play time ends so suddenly, and everyone is back to laying down calmly haha. It's like one of them said "ok that's enough" and everyone stopped


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute video Donna!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DANG, almost need a highspeed to slow the action down there! :lol: very cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And believe it or not that's just medium speed for her. She gets out in the backyard and kicks it into turbo speed. She's so tiny that earlier today she was running, hit a really small branch that had fallen, flipped herself up in the air and crashed to the ground on her back. She barely broke stride though and was back up and running in 2 seconds. I'm gonna totally break her before she gets adopted...


----------

